# Free Toy Train Plans at Mother Earth News



## PentaStarNut (Nov 17, 2007)

I was searching for a Christmas project and found nice Toy Train Plans at Mother Earth News site. Each Car is a letter of the alphabet that spells out a kids name: 


http://www.motherearthliving.com/blog/motherearthliving/diy/toy_train_737-1.html


----------

